# Disquisizioni letterarie su De Carlo



## Old secretary (1 Marzo 2009)

Visto che non mi sembra che esista già un tred del genere,lo apro io!
Cosa ne pensate di Andrea De Carlo scrittore?
Ho già avuto degli scambi in merito con Persa/Ritrovata,vorrei sapere anche altre opinioni...
Io personalmente ho letto TUTTO Andrea De Carlo,e a parte alcune cadute di stile (Mare delle verità) per il resto lo adoro!
I miei libri preferiti di questo scrittore sono Arcodamore e Di Noi Tre.
Arcodamore racconta la travagliata storia tra Leo e l'arpista Manuela Duini tra passione e follia...
Di Noi Tre è la storia di Livio Marco e Misia legati da un'amicizia fortissima fin dai tempi dell'università...
Sono storie d'amore bellissime entrambe,viste con gli occhi di un uomo,in cui le donne sembrano sempre isteriche e capricciose,ma sono donne forti che nascondono dei lati molto fragili.
Adoro Andrea De Carlo,adoro i suoi libri.
Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> @P/R: non è che mi identifico esattamente in Manuela Duini (protagonista femminile di Arcodamore) ma come personaggio è forte. Ha un carattere fragile mascherato da donna di mondo,non ha paura di chiedere quello che vuole...ed è vero,è gelosa ed anche egoista ma insicura e ama con tutta sé stessa...i personaggi femminili di De Carlo sono in effetti le donne viste dal punto di vista degli uomini...
> 
> @Verena: cosa sono Le Rules??????
> 
> @Iago: mi sa che sto iniziando anche io a sopportarlo poco. Ma approfondiamo la cosa: tu sei uomo,cosa non sopporti nel suo comportamento??





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ama????
> Vuole essere amata ...è ben altra cosa.
> 
> Che molti uomini si innamorino delle stronze non lo metto in dubbio.
> ...





secretary ha detto:


> P/R ho aperto una discussione su "diquisizioni culturali" (se non me lo spostano lo trovi lì) su De Carlo. Comunque a me piacciono le donne di De Carlo. Non tutte, ma Manuela Duini ad esempio si...e ti dò ragione sui capricci e l'egoismo e la stronzaggine...ma che ci posso fare mi piace,è forte.


E' forte rispetto al poveretto che le corre dietro.

E' stranissimo, per me, che nessuno trovi insopportabili le "sue" donne.


----------



## Old secretary (1 Marzo 2009)

Forse perchè non ti sta particolarmente simpatico De Carlo, o forse perchè nei libri di De Carlo ti sembra di riconoscere donne che ti stanno antipatiche nella vita... forse semplicemente perchè tu non sei quel tipo di donna...
Io sono sincera,non le trovo insopportabili. Nessuna di loro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Marzo 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Forse perchè non ti sta particolarmente simpatico De Carlo, o forse perchè nei libri di De Carlo ti sembra di riconoscere donne che ti stanno antipatiche nella vita... forse semplicemente perchè tu non sei quel tipo di donna...
> Io sono sincera,non le trovo insopportabili. Nessuna di loro.


No lui non mi sta antipatico...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Certamente non assomiglio per nulla alle donne da lui descritte...ma proprio per nulla...


----------



## Old Black Mamba (1 Marzo 2009)

I libri di De Carlo non sono un granchè. Ma alcuni di essi avevano il pregio di essere scorrevoli, riposanti, a tratti brillanti. 
 Peccato ne abbia abusato, e si sia ridotto a essere un'eterna replica di se stesso.Molti testi spero siano stati pubblicati perchè costretti dall'editore, e non perchè li ritenesse  libri presentabili.


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2009)

*..............*

De Carlo fa lo scrittore... può piacere o meno, dipende sempre da gusti ed affinità con ciò che scrive, ma come diceva Montanelli "fare lo scrittore é un mestiere, essere uno scrittore é un dono", ed un dono si rinnova sempre...
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

come ho già detto di de carlo mi è piaciuto tantissimo UTO.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (2 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> De Carlo fa lo scrittore... può piacere o meno, dipende sempre da gusti ed affinità con ciò che scrive, ma come diceva Montanelli "fare lo scrittore é un mestiere, essere uno scrittore é un dono", ed un dono si rinnova sempre...
> Bruja


 





























































 ....ode al pensiero montanelliano....


----------



## Old secretary (2 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come ho già detto di de carlo mi è piaciuto tantissimo UTO.


Bello anche UTO Anna! un genere abbastanza diverso dal solito,dove De Carlo non impersona il protagonista,e dove le donne non sono il cardine attorno a cui ruota il libro!

Certo le donne sono comunque presenti,ma molto più blande,vestite di beige e pesca,e senza caratteri forti (anche se, se mi ricordo bene,la mamma di Nina era un lupo travestita da agnello sacrificale...)


----------



## Old secretary (2 Marzo 2009)

Comunque non ho mai detto che De Carlo è il sancta santorum degli scrittori,certo a me piacciono molto i suoi libri (molto molto a dire il vero),quello che mi piace è il modo di descrivere i sentimenti delle persone,l'analizzare ogni sensazione fino a renderla fisica anche per chi lo legge.

Se vogliamo stare a diquisire di gusti in fatto di letture allora metto sul piatto la mia (veneratissima) Oriana Fallaci con "un uomo" o "lettera ad un bambino mai nato"...


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> De Carlo fa lo scrittore... può piacere o meno, dipende sempre da gusti ed affinità con ciò che scrive, ma come diceva Montanelli "fare lo scrittore é un mestiere, essere uno scrittore é un dono", ed *un dono si rinnova sempre...*
> Bruja


Grazie ai direttori editoriali e alle esigenze di mercato, certo...


----------



## Bruja (2 Marzo 2009)

*MK*



MK ha detto:


> Grazie ai direttori editoriali e alle esigenze di mercato, certo...


Dici bene infatti i premi letterari ed i lanci pubblicitari per certi autori vengono decisi a tavolino... però é ancher vero che alcuni (pochi) autori vendono sempre e comunque perché al di là del battage mediatico, sanno scrivere.  Il caso della Fallaci é emblematico, non sempre quello chye scrive é condivisibile e non sempre piace,ma indubbiamente, sul COME lo scrive c'é poco da discutere.
Saper scrivere dei sentimenti e delle sensazioni é una dote individuale, saper usare tutte le parole, le sfumature e dare alle esposizioni la sensazione di "un affresco descrittivo" é qualcosa di prezioso.
Bruja


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dici bene infatti i premi letterari ed i lanci pubblicitari per certi autori vengono decisi a tavolino... però é ancher vero che alcuni (pochi) autori vendono sempre e comunque perché al di là del battage mediatico, sanno scrivere. Il caso della Fallaci é emblematico, non sempre quello chye scrive é condivisibile e non sempre piace,ma indubbiamente, sul COME lo scrive c'é poco da discutere.
> *Saper scrivere dei sentimenti e delle sensazioni é una dote individuale, saper usare tutte le parole, le sfumature e dare alle esposizioni la sensazione di "un affresco descrittivo" é qualcosa di prezioso.*
> Bruja


Vero pure questo.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Marzo 2009)

RIcordo di aver letto due di due e di noi tre da adolescente e di averli trovati l'uno molto intenso (non ricordo quale) e l'altro... ripetitivo!!! 
Poi ne ho letto un altro, mi pare Macro, sempre di De carlo e alla fine ho decretato che non faceva per me. E' uno degli autori che meno amo. 
Però Arcodamore mi manda e comunque dovrei rileggerlo per dare un giudizio da adulta almeno... solo che sono pigra...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Comunque non ho mai detto che De Carlo è il sancta santorum degli scrittori,certo a me piacciono molto i suoi libri (molto molto a dire il vero),quello che mi piace è il modo di descrivere i sentimenti delle persone,l'analizzare ogni sensazione fino a renderla fisica anche per chi lo legge.
> 
> Se vogliamo stare a diquisire di gusti in fatto di letture allora metto sul piatto la mia (veneratissima) Oriana Fallaci con "un uomo" o "lettera ad un bambino mai nato"...


 Ne deduco che è meglio che non ci consigliamo libri ...o meglio che non ci piacciono le stesse tipologie femminili.


----------



## Old secretary (2 Marzo 2009)

Mi sa che ti dò ragione P/R!!!
ma comunque ogni tanto uno scambio di battute con qualcuno non mi dispiace anche perchè,se fossimo tutti d'accordo su tutto, non ci sarebbe più alcun gusto!!!! Non trovi?

Ammetto che mi piacciono le donne molto forti di carattere,le cosìddette donne con le palle. 
"Purtroppo" agli occhi degli altri è come appaio anche io,ho sempre cercato di dimostrare,riuscendoci in pieno,di non avere bisogno di nulla e di nessuno...e poi al primo sguardo di uno sconosciuto mi sono ritrovata qui a chiedere consigli perchè nel mio "mondo reale" io non ho sentimenti umani...anzi, debolezze umane...
Forse per quello le donne di De Carlo mi piacciono così tanto: forti come rocce esternamente, ma di burro al loro interno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Mi sa che ti dò ragione P/R!!!
> ma comunque ogni tanto uno scambio di battute con qualcuno non mi dispiace anche perchè,se fossimo tutti d'accordo su tutto, non ci sarebbe più alcun gusto!!!! Non trovi?
> 
> Ammetto che mi piacciono le donne molto forti di carattere,le cosìddette donne con le palle.
> ...


 Io sono molto forte davvero ...ma non come quei personaggi.
Ho sempre accettato di mostrare limiti e debolezze ...non sopporto che si nasconde dietro sovrastrutture.

Tu perché ti nascondi?


----------



## Old secretary (2 Marzo 2009)

Non è che mi nascondo...
Almeno non è iniziata così...
Ho sempre ammirato le donne forti,e ho sempre voluto essere forte. E' iniziata così: non far vedere agli altri che soffrivo, non mostrarmi debole mai, non chiedere mai aiuto a nessuno, in nessun caso. Da adolescente ero diversa,mi ricordo. Ero più emotiva e vulnerabile e anche umorale (ma del resto, quale adolescente non lo è!). Mi sentivo dire che facevo del melodramma...mi sentivo dire che ero troppo sensibile...mi sentivo dire che parlavo come un'attrice di film d'amore tragico...
e allora ho smesso. Ho smesso di fare il melodramma, la tragedia e di mettere "in mostra" la mia sensibilità...
E ora sono qui, 15 anni dopo,al limite del cinismo (sono anche andata oltre,ero pienamente cinica,ma trovare un ragazzo che mi vuole bene mi ha un pò addolcito). Nascosta dietro un'apparenza forte e poi mi metto a piangere davanti alla pubblicità del Trilogy...sai quella del cinema... va beh, sono pienamente O.T. direi!!!!!!!!!
Magari ne riparleremo in un altro thread...


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2009)

Lo trovo inconsistente.
Però, per carità...


----------



## MK (3 Marzo 2009)

*Come sottolineava*

Bruja, ha il "dono", sa scrivere indubbiamente. Poi la creatività è fatta di alti e bassi e ultimamente sta scivolando verso il basso...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Bruja, *ha il "dono",* sa scrivere indubbiamente. Poi la creatività è fatta di alti e bassi e ultimamente sta scivolando verso il basso...


 mi pare che bruja dicesse che sa scrivere ma è diverso da ESSERE uno scrittore....
Insomma, il dono ce l'ha Marquez, il dono ce l'ha Baricco (mia opinione) ma fra dire che si sa scrivere e che si è nati per scrivere ce ne passa!!!


----------

